# Toy Day



## J087 (Dec 9, 2013)

What should I do with villagers I'm trying to ignore? Do I have the option of choosing not to give them a present, because I can't know what they want since we never talk. Or will there be 1 present remaining in the end after I delivered all the others?


----------



## Reese (Dec 9, 2013)

You can just not give them their present, but you won't get the wreath (I think that's the reward?) from Jingle afterward. Although if you're ignoring them to get them to move out, I should point out that that doesn't work, villagers moving out is random.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah, the Wreath is for delivering all the presents--you also get Jingle's picture if you delivered them all 100% correctly so...


----------



## J087 (Dec 9, 2013)

Do all 10 villagers tell you their wishes? So far I only have listed 7 colours / types.


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 9, 2013)

8 of my villagers had said what they want, but that's enough for me xD I'll guess the other 1.


----------



## J087 (Dec 9, 2013)

The jock keeps talking about Jingle and Toy day but I can never make up a colour or item.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2013)

J087 said:


> Do all 10 villagers tell you their wishes? So far I only have listed 7 colours / types.



Yes they do. However, they will only give 1 bit of information a day (So if like... One villager said they want this color present--you can't get more information from them until tomorrow. You can still ask other villagers though until they give their one piece of info).

The info also isn't guaranteed to vary per day--I've had Marina tell me just one thing this entire time. Regardless, I have enough information now that I can figure out who wants what:
Merengue – Home Appliance
Diana – Colorful Carpet – Kiddie Carpet
Marina – Plants
Maple – Carpet
Peanut – Red Lamp – Polka-dot Lamp
Cookie – Purple Doll – Papa Panda
Molly – Colorful Umbrella - Gelato Umbrella
Marcie – Clothing
Flurry – Doll
Julian – Black Wallpaper – Sleek Wall

Since nobody else wants a Home Appliance, the only one there is goes to Merengue, same goes for plants for Marina, and clothing for Marcie. Flurry wants a doll like Cookie--but I have the full information for Cookie's doll so the only other doll will go to Flurry, same for Maple as I have the full info for Diana's carpet and then I know everyone else's.

They will make it clear (the word will be bolded or whatever) when giving you a hint on the type or color.


----------



## J087 (Dec 9, 2013)

I see. Will their choice for present vary between mayor and other villagers?


----------



## Summ3rain (Dec 9, 2013)

Yup my merengue and Diana want different things from jen's


----------



## Reese (Dec 10, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> Yes they do. However, they will only give 1 bit of information a day (So if like... One villager said they want this color present--you can't get more information from them until tomorrow. You can still ask other villagers though until they give their one piece of info).


Today I talked to Patty twice in a row and she gave me a different hint each time (umbrella, something pink). So definitely possible to get more than one hint a day, it's probably just rare?


----------



## LinDUNguin (Dec 10, 2013)

Will your villager actually put these presents in their house? Most of my villagers have complete houses (I've sent them specific furniture until they put it in the correct spot in their house to match a common theme, design, style, etc) and I really would rather they not replace anything. I guess I could just wait until they invite me over to replace the item, but it would be great if I didn't have to wait to do that


----------



## Minties (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes they put it in their houses.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 10, 2013)

J087 said:


> The jock keeps talking about Jingle and Toy day but I can never make up a colour or item.



Just keep talking to them. You have until December 24th to get together the Toy Day items.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 10, 2013)

So far I know that Derwin wants a musical instrument and Cyrano wants something aqua. Also I'm probably going to end up gaining a new villager around 21st as Mallary is leaving on 14th which will put me down to 8. Will the new one get a present?


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 10, 2013)

So do we have to go and obtain these gifts or does Jingle give us them and we must deliver correctly?


----------



## Rendra (Dec 10, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> So do we have to go and obtain these gifts or does Jingle give us them and we must deliver correctly?



Jingle will give you the items on the 24th in the bag he hands you.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 10, 2013)

^awesome, thanks


----------



## beffa (Dec 10, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> So do we have to go and obtain these gifts or does Jingle give us them and we must deliver correctly?



I was also wondering this. When Merry asked for an instrument I freaked out because there's never any in my shops.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yep, thought I'd be asked for things that I hadn't catalogued!


----------



## Miss Renee (Dec 10, 2013)

Tex wants a doll. How cute is that?
Someone said in a different thread that all of the presents will already be in Jingle's bag.

I can't confirm that though.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, his bag will contain the presents.


----------



## J087 (Dec 10, 2013)

7 presents max? or 1 for every villager?


----------



## RainyInVancouver (Dec 10, 2013)

One for every villager.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 10, 2013)

Cyrano wanted a carpet.
O'Hare wanted an electrical appliance.
Marcel wants an umbrella.

That's all I got so far.


----------



## Pickles (Dec 10, 2013)

I got all of mine written down, but Bangle is leaving, so I'll have to get the new person when they move in


----------



## suede (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone know how many hints you can get?


----------



## Rendra (Dec 10, 2013)

2 hints per villager. One will be a color the other one will be what kind of item. I haven't done Toy Day myself, but I watched Let's Plays of it a year ago (Lin & Kohei, Mayor Joshy and a few others). Jingle's bag had one gift per villager.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

Augh so you have to get both hints then?


----------



## Pickles (Dec 11, 2013)

To guarantee you get them all right, yes  I assume, anyway, not having played it, yet. But I know some of mine have asked for the same "home appliance", so it would just be a guessing game for me there, and I WANT THAT PICTURE!


----------



## beth19 (Dec 11, 2013)

my villagers asked for these
curt. pink item and furniture i guess pink furniture like lovely bed
Mallary yellow and musical instrument ithink its the duble neck guitar
tucker yellow and wallpaper-bi think dotted wall
Kyle umbrella
Tiffany food
eugine  beige and furnature
mitzi  something red
tabby wallpaper


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been keeping track of everything my villagers want, and I'm planning to write down items that would fit in their description.


----------



## Rendra (Dec 11, 2013)

My villagers have asked for:
1st town
Puck: orange clothes
Charlise: green carpet
Bangle: orange furniture
Twiggy: beige carpet
Bruce: blue furniture
Sheldon: orange doll
Tank: yellow furniture
Dizzy: blue umbrella
Gloria: green umbrella
2nd town
Gayle: colorful toy
Camofrog: pink food
Broffina: brown carpet
Lily: ??? plants
Coach: orange wallpaper
Sally: brown home appliance
Peggy: pink wallpaper
Colton: orange electric appliance
As a villager gives me a clue, I pause the game (HOME key) and enter the info into the Game Notes app (very handy).


----------



## beffa (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm finished! Got all my notes on my villagers now. Excited!

PAPI WANTS A GREY TOY 
MAPLE WANTS PINK WALLPAPER 
MOLLY WANTS A BROWN HOME APPLIANCE
VICTORIA WANTS A PINK DOLL
BEAU WANTS RED FOOD
KID CAT WANTS A YELLOW MUSICAL INSTRUMENT
MERRY WANTS A BEIGE INSTRUMENT
LOPEZ WANTS SOMETHING PINK TO EAT
O'HARE WANTS YELLOW CLOTHES
FRECKLES WANTS A PINK PLANT


----------



## Kahzel (Dec 11, 2013)

So far this is what i've gotten:

Francine: Furniture
Curlos: Wallpaper Brown
Genji: Plant
Tammi: Clothes White
Angus:  Orange
Paula: Carpet
Elmer: Furniture
Coach: Lamp
Merengue: Toy

I still need Anicotti, and Angus told me he wanted "just something orange". I'm not sure if he really means that, or he's just not giving me the other part yet.


----------



## Viena (Dec 11, 2013)

So far I've got:

Drago- (??) Beige
Chadder- Blue carpet
Lilly- Black instrument
Pierce- Pink clothes
Gabi- (??) Carpet
Olaf- White furniture
Roscoe- Red electronic
Dora- Yellow carpet
Blalnche- (??) Brown
&Deli just moved in so I don't have any from him ;_;

Need a few more clues, can't wait! x3


----------



## beth19 (Dec 11, 2013)

mitzi wants red


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 11, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Augh so you have to get both hints then?



Depends on what they asked for--I didn't get both hints for all of mine mine but because of the clues I got, I can easily figure out who gets what out of what I'd have left.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have  got more clues to
Curt pink furniture
Mitzi red umbrella
Mallary yellow musical instrument
Tucker yellow wallpaper
Tabby gray wallpaper
Kyle colourful umbrella
Tiffany brown food? 
Eugene beige furniture
I need victorias when moved in and boomer when he gets better


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 12, 2013)

This event is a perfect example of how Game Notes is a useful application.


----------



## Gingersnap (Dec 12, 2013)

I have...
Beau: gray furniture
Margie: something gray
Whitney: orange umbrella
Flo: pink furniture
Rosie: doll
Bree: carpet


----------



## xpaintitblack7x (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't get a couple of my neighbors to say anything about toy day >.<


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 12, 2013)

My current list, still need a lot of work, but I will be on break after tomorrow. 

Apple - Green
Bree - Gray
Midge - Umbrella
Alfonso - Yellow, furniture
Chief - Purple
Frita - wallpaper, pink

Puddles - carpet
Static - electrical appliance, orange
Filbert - white
Renee - umbrella
Kody - colorful, food
Sally - food
Pinky - furniture, red
Francine - carpet

Food? So confused.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 13, 2013)

k boomer wants bluewallpaper


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 13, 2013)

I had written down everything my villagers wanted and then accidentally TTed past Toy Day and they all reset when I went back to today.  e__ e so learn from my mistake and don't do that.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 13, 2013)

most of my villagers want wall paper it be grate if to ask for different tings like clothing 4 once


----------



## J087 (Dec 18, 2013)

My non-mayor is getting the exact same present hints so no point asking everyone again, saves me time.


----------



## Boccages (Dec 18, 2013)

J087 said:


> What should I do with villagers I'm trying to ignore? Do I have the option of choosing not to give them a present


Why I can understand not liking one character but how mean is this suggestion ?


----------



## J087 (Dec 22, 2013)

How long does ToyDay last, at what time does Jingle come?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

ACK.

I have to order everything!


----------



## Sidewalk (Dec 23, 2013)

Remember to buy your jingle clothes and beard.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

It's the shirt, pants, boots, and beard right?


----------



## J087 (Dec 23, 2013)

At what time does jingle appear


----------



## Summ3rain (Dec 23, 2013)

6pm according to Thonky


----------



## Sidewalk (Dec 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It's the shirt, pants, boots, and beard right?



Plus the hat


----------



## BonjourParis (Dec 23, 2013)

I cannot find the Santa hat in the Able Sisters and I've been looking for over a week now. Is it true that all Santa items are on sale during toy day?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 23, 2013)

BonjourParis said:


> I cannot find the Santa hat in the Able Sisters and I've been looking for over a week now. Is it true that all Santa items are on sale during toy day?



It was true for me (I played a few days ahead because I won't have time to play over the real Toy Day). Every single Santa item was in Able Sisters + Kicks.


----------



## Tropicana (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm so happy Toy Day is tomorrow so my villagers will finally stop talking about their gifts xd


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Santa items are usually random.

Anyway, I have a pretty similar problem with J087 since I want to kick Dizzy out before Toy Day.
Here's my list:
Diana: gray carpet
Flora: blue umbrella
Marshal: yellow plant
Marina: yellow musical instrument
Jacques: blue carpet
Apollo: red toy
Sparro: green lamp
Flo: white plant
Chief: yellow toy


----------



## Viena (Dec 23, 2013)

I have everything but the hat.. has not been on sale on any day T_T

What happens if I don't have the hat? ;-; Can I get one from Jingle?


----------



## Joey (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I might do toy day today or tomorrow day because I won't have enough time tomorrow evening because I go to mass at half six and then go out.


----------



## Bliss (Dec 23, 2013)

Sidewalk said:


> Remember to buy your jingle clothes and beard.



Wait what!? Do you need to have the whole Santa outfit to do this? I have the hat, top and trousers for fun anyway but I can't actually get the boots because I don't have the Shoe shop yet


----------



## Campy (Dec 23, 2013)

Bliss said:


> Wait what!? Do you need to have the whole Santa outfit to do this? I have the hat, top and trousers for fun anyway but I can't actually get the boots because I don't have the Shoe shop yet


Yup, you need the entire set! I'm pretty sure the clothes are reorderable, so I'd just ask someone if they can order the boots for you.

(I'd help if I had the time!)


----------



## Bliss (Dec 23, 2013)

It's OK thanks  I managed to get help from someone now! I've got the set now.

Another question though. It appears that a couple of my villagers have changed their minds about what they want from Jingle. Antonio asked for Green Wallpaper for ages and now suddenly he's mentioned White. Same with O'Hare, he asked for Beige Clothes and has more recently said a Musical Instrument. Should I only take notice of the latest things they've said?


----------



## SaturnTown (Dec 23, 2013)

Bliss said:


> It's OK thanks  I managed to get help from someone now! I've got the set now.
> 
> Another question though. It appears that a couple of my villagers have changed their minds about what they want from Jingle. Antonio asked for Green Wallpaper for ages and now suddenly he's mentioned White. Same with O'Hare, he asked for Beige Clothes and has more recently said a Musical Instrument. Should I only take notice of the latest things they've said?



Did you TT past Toy Day, then back again? They will change their requests if you do so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, it is possible to get both requests in one day, just talk to them a lot. Fauna moved in yesterday and she told me right away she wants pink clothing.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 23, 2013)

What do you do if a villager is sick? Bob just got sick, and Toy Day is tomorrow...


----------



## beth19 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kyle wanted the colorful umbrella too but he moved to another town now


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 24, 2013)

One of my presents is colourful, so watch out for that. I think it's for Cyrano, but he requested something aqua...


----------



## J087 (Dec 24, 2013)

You don't get to keep the bag? 
How did some players manage to obtain one?


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 24, 2013)

J087 said:


> You don't get to keep the bag?
> How did some players manage to obtain one?



They obtained one by not delivering the presents and just keeping the bag. Probably related to time travel (ie. multiple Christmases) but of course not definitely. I bought one from someone who TT'd I think.

What time does Toy Day end? I know it starts at 6pm ... I won't be home and I'll be out past midnight 

Can I deliver the presents at like 1 am?


----------



## CamelotHannah (Dec 24, 2013)

tabby: brown furniture
julian: green lamp
agnes: green instrument
flora: pink lamp
zell: black lamp
bob: blue carpet
lolly: wallpaper
lobo: toy
kyle: gray carpet
fang: yellow

from this information, should i be able to give all of them correct gifts?


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 24, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> They obtained one by not delivering the presents and just keeping the bag. Probably related to time travel (ie. multiple Christmases) but of course not definitely. I bought one from someone who TT'd I think.
> 
> What time does Toy Day end? I know it starts at 6pm ... I won't be home and I'll be out past midnight
> 
> Can I deliver the presents at like 1 am?



Jingle mentions he'll be around until dawn, which I assume is 6am when the new day starts.


----------



## JoshuaHisbert (Dec 24, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Jingle mentions he'll be around until dawn, which I assume is 6am when the new day starts.


It is 6 am, according to the wiki. It has yet to fail me!


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh that's perfect thank you both


----------



## J087 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hopefully they won't be asleep before 6AM


----------



## CamelotHannah (Dec 24, 2013)

Are they awake or asleep when your deliver presents??


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 24, 2013)

CamelotHannah said:


> Are they awake or asleep when your deliver presents??



Awake. He arrives at 6pm and leaves at midnight.


----------



## CamelotHannah (Dec 24, 2013)

Bear_Crossing said:


> Awake. He arrives at 6pm and leaves at midnight.



Ah, okay! I saw a video about how sad your villagers will be if they get no presents and I actually felt kind of bad..


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 24, 2013)

I failed, two of my villagers never told me what they wanted


----------



## Leer (Dec 24, 2013)

ok, i'm wearing santa hat, shirt,  boots, pants, and a beard. but jingle just keeps repeating he needs someone dressed like santa. did i miss santa socks?


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 24, 2013)

To the TC: you can try and TT forward and backward to boot out the villagers you don't like before Toy Day. That way, you have less work to do. I was faced with the same problem.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 24, 2013)

Leer said:


> ok, i'm wearing santa hat, shirt,  boots, pants, and a beard. but jingle just keeps repeating he needs someone dressed like santa. did i miss santa socks?



No, those are all the parts you need. Try taking everything off, talk to him, then put it all back on. Maybe you encountered a weird bug.


----------



## beffa (Dec 24, 2013)

J087 said:


> You don't get to keep the bag?
> How did some players manage to obtain one?



Yeah I was super pissed off when he took it.

I got all of mine correct though


----------



## Osaka (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm glad I was able to get everyone's presents right ^^; (*cough*timetraveler*cough*)


----------



## oath2order (Dec 24, 2013)

Where the hell is Jingle?


----------



## Pickles (Dec 24, 2013)

I can't find him, either, Oath.  I was just coming to see if others were having the same issue. LOL


----------



## faerie (Dec 24, 2013)

Most of my friends found Jingle by their house, or even just behind it. He might be playing his own game of hide and seek


----------



## Pickles (Dec 25, 2013)

He was ALL the way by the train tracks hiding behind my line of trees for me. LOL About as far from my house as he could get! Little twerp


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 25, 2013)

OMG. so stressful!! i took notes on what the animals wanted, but i had trouble with two who wanted wallpaper - PLEASE be more specific!!! anyway, it all worked out in the end - what a busy season, too bad i didn't get to complete my jingle collection, BUT he gave me a wonderful festive wreath!! IMMEDIATELY went on my wall.


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2013)

I found him standing in front of my house, and while I gave out gifts, he stayed in the area by my home.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 25, 2013)

I see a lot of talk about people not getting all the clues.... personally I just harassed them basically to get them all. Drago was a tough cookie to crack for his second clue but I got them all and it was easy peasy  Hope you are all having a good holiday!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2013)

I finally found him!

Got my wreath!


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 25, 2013)

Two villagers only gave one clue. All done. Got wreath. Should get pic tomorrow. Easier second time around.


----------



## bionic (Dec 25, 2013)

Randomly guessed all of the gifts, and got 2 correct. Not too bad!


----------



## J087 (Dec 25, 2013)

.... I've just been sold 2 of the presents which I delivered last night as Santa. Apparently these villagers don't want them as much as they pretended the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 25, 2013)

To find Jingle I used my megaphone. He was in a huge patch of flowers 

I got all my villagers what they wanted!


----------



## Pickles (Dec 25, 2013)

WHAT!! No way, you could use the megaphone?? Why didn't I think of that?? LOL


----------



## Siren137 (Dec 25, 2013)

Having a nightmare with this! I TTd back to toy day as I was working and didn't get time to do it! I cannot get the gifts right! Poppy and Cole want clothes I gave them the only two options for clothes and neither like them! ARGH,


----------



## Pickles (Dec 25, 2013)

Can you TT to a day or so before Toy Day and bug the crap out of them until they tell you what they want? You just have to keep talking to them over and over until they tell you the color and the item


----------



## Siren137 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yep about to TT again to try as I was mega busy yesterday!


----------

